# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Portland 9:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Community Splash* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (30-27) (11-16 on road) @ Portland Trail Blazers (22-36) (14-14 at home) 









Rose Garden, Wednesday March 9th, 2005
Chicago @ Portland 9:00pm	CSN-CHI / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Lincoln HS-6'0-TELFAIR <> Arizona-5'10-STOUDAMIRE <> East St.Louis-6'9-MILES <> Cali'-6'9-ABDUR-RAHIM <>M'sota-7'1-PRZYBILLA*


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This is a must win game.

The Blazers have had trouble all year and looks like they won't have Randolph and Van Exel.

Just win even by 1 point.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

..


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

98










91


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i dont get the first pic !?

drunk ?
full ?
stacked ?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

BenDengGo said:


> i dont get the first pic !?
> 
> drunk ?
> full ?
> stacked ?


It's from the days of Prohibition. The "underworld"(Al Capone etc.) of Chicago produced alcohol and stored it all over the city, this picture is from a police raid in one of these places.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

LegoHat said:


> It's from the days of Prohibition. The "underworld"(Al Capone etc.) of Chicago produced alcohol and stored it all over the city, this picture is from a police raid in one of these places.


yeah right, i totaly forgot that. thx


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I'll say:

Bulls 91
Blazers 87

Gordon 25


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

87










98


Gotta take advantage of a short-handed Blazer team. Don't let Abdur-Rahim go off on us, as he has done many times in the past.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't blow this. Blazers are injured and have been playing worse then anybody lately. 

I can see us pulling off a close one.

Bulls 95
Blazers 89

Ben 24


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Game thread: Bulls at Blazers, 10PM EST*

vBookie bets can be placed here:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=148115

Bulls are going to crush the Blazers. I can feel it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game thread: Bulls at Blazers, 10PM EST*

*vBookie action for the day...

Nets vs. Hornets 

Magic vs. Raptors 

Hawks vs. Celtics 

Warriors vs. Pistons 

Spurs vs. Suns 

Bulls vs. Blazers*

-Petey


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Game thread: Bulls at Blazers, 10PM EST*

BenDengGo actually already has a game thread started, probably bumped to another page...it has nifty pictures and everything. A mod may want to merge this thread into that one.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

We actually get to face a backcourt smaller than ours! The Bulls should be able to pull this one off. The Blazers are hurt and playing their young'ins more. Hopefully the Bulls come out to play from the start. Keep Damon in check and don't let him go off from three-point-land and we should be alright. 

Bulls 102
Blazers 88


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Theo is playing hurt and is very ineffective

No Zach Randolph

No Ruben Patterson

No Nick Van Excel

No Derek Anderson

So Damon has to play 40 minutes, often at the two, yes a 5 foot, 8 inch two guard. If the Chicago guards don't combine for 40 I will be shocked.
The Blazers only have 8 players worth a dang that can play - and 3 of those are rookies (I count this season as Outlaw's first). If, by a miracle, the game is close in the 4th quarter, the Blazers will be tired. Sic Ben Gordon on Damon and you guys will with the game by double digits.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I think the Bulls will win by 8.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> The Blazers only have 8 players worth a dang that can play - and 3 of those are rookies (I count this season as Outlaw's first).


You guys only have 1 or 2 guys on your roster worth a Deng, in my humble opinion. :clown:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Any road game out west worries me. We have to come out strong and get a lead right away. We can't let them stick around because they are an athletic team. If we can stay in front of them and force them to take jumpers i think this game is ours.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow, the really start Telfair and Stoudamire. Gordon should get a bunch of minutes. Hinrich should have a good game.

BULLS 100
bLAZERS 87 :meditate:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

83












96











EDIT: One day I'll figure out how to get pictures up here. Sheesh.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> You guys only have 1 or 2 guys on your roster worth a Deng, in my humble opinion. :clown:


Really? Which guys that will play for the Blazers tonight would you trade straight up for Deng? Choices:

Telfair
Damon
Outlaw
Khryapa
Darius Miles
Shareef Abdur Rahim
Joel Pryz
Theo Ratlif


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Really? Which guys that will play for the Blazers tonight would you trade straight up for Deng? Choices:
> 
> Telfair
> Damon
> ...


I said guys on your roster. Zach would be an obvious one. Some might do, S.A.R., not me. Looking back at your post, I see you meant out of the 8 guys playing tonight. No biggie, just having some fun Masbee.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Blazers are 0-3 since Mo got fired. But any road game is a tough game, as we learned in Milwaukee last weekend.

I feel good, though- the Bulls went 1-3 when I was cable-less, barely holding on to win Monday. Now that I'm back in full League Pass mode, I think we will get back on track. I'm thinking that with all the bad basketball I've seen over the last 5 years, maybe God figured he'd let the Bulls have their worst streak of the "new" season when I couldn't watch.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Gotta win this one , cause the next one is against sonics...

Bulls 95

Blazers 86

Ben with 24 (23.5 in the 4th)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> 83
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just put the entire address of the file so http://www.regmeister.net/pearson/p_pics/Paul_Allen_of_Microsoft.jpg[IMG]

and [IMG]http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/reinsdorf_paxson_030527.jpg[IMG]


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Like this?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

uh oh!

got the chicago feed on the pass tonite! 

actually haven't seen too much of tom and red this season for some reason. 

:wink:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

My prediction is that Darius Miles will have a good game--he always plays well against the Bulls and the only thing that slowed him down last time was Luol Deng. 

That being said, uh, the Blazers are pretty thin tonight...

I hope the Bulls win by at least 2...I got almost all my points on this game 

Bulls 97
Blazers 90


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Sweet GOD...this is the worst version of the national anthem I've EVER heard.

Who picks them in Portland? First there was the little girl who didn't know the words and now there's this G-A-R-B-A-G-E! I'm not even patriotic but I'm offended...I feel spat upon...OH MY...the high notes!!!! Sweet GOD!!! 

Tell me someone heard that????? I'm on radio...don't know if you tv people were spared....

Wow.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

blazers announcer of the starting lineups is just pathetic,ughhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Sigh. Curry with a turnover on the game's first posession.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

22 seconds in for the first TO.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Just put the entire address of the file so http://www.regmeister.net/pearson/p_pics/Paul_Allen_of_Microsoft.jpg[IMG]
> 
> and [IMG]http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/reinsdorf_paxson_030527.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Timeout 4 minutes in. Portland up 11-4


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok Eddy we can do this, 1...2...3.
There we go, now get your *** out of the lane after 3.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Whoa, Telfair found an outside shot.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

If we expect Noc to play a ton of man-to-man on Shareef...well...how did that happen anyway? 

Telfair looking (*sounding*...sigh) good.

Bulls sounding sluggish.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Eddy scores on Pryzbilla and then AD blocks a shot...

Hinrich drives, rebound Raheem, lead to Stoudamire...challenged by Eddy...Bulls rebound.

AD scores.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Eddy grabs a rebound and dunks it. 
Miles slams it right back to Raheem

15-10 Blazers, 6:00 left


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy getting it going early on both ends of the court.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

BealeFarange said:


> Eddy grabs a rebound and dunks it.
> Miles slams it right back to Raheem
> 
> 15-10 Blazers, 6:00 left


Nocioni outhustles Darius Miles for a rebound and Bill makes a guttural gasping sound.

Neil:"Uh...you're no Darius Miles fan."
Bill: "Blargh...ugh...no...I'm no Darius Miles fan."
Neil: "He got all that money..." as Noc takes it at him "and he...shouldn't have."


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Eddy's real solid so far. I think the benchings did some good.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Kirk Crawford at it again.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

duhon and kirk missing tons of shots but ben on bench.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Kirk Crawford at it again.


Well, he does have 3 boards, 2 assists, 1 steal and 0 turnovers. Then again, some people look at points as the end-all be-all in basketball.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Well, he does have 3 boards, 2 assists, 1 steal and 0 turnovers. Then again, some people look at points as the end-all be-all in basketball.


You can't win unless you put points on the board. Those could have been shots by Curry.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

stoudamire injured,left hamstring,good news


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

svanacore said:


> duhon and kirk missing tons of shots but ben on bench.



:boohoo:

And Williams is in for Duhon, too.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Ladies and gentleman: 

A Frank Williams sighting!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

svanacore said:


> You can't win unless you put points on the board. Those could have been shots by Curry.


Exactly. That's why Dennis Rodman was so valuable, eh?


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> :boohoo:
> 
> And Williams is in for Duhon, too.


Damn, Skiles took it overboard haha...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Ben must've done something. FWill in the game before Ben?

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL only the 4th page and the first Skiles is a moron posts appear


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

BealeFarange said:


> Ladies and gentleman:
> 
> A Frank Williams sighting!!!


 :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Exactly. That's why Dennis Rodman was so valuable, eh?


Try winning a game with 5 Dennis Rodmans. Getting rebounds don't mean a thing if you can't put points on the board.

More importantly, Rodman didn't take the most shots on the team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Try winning a game with 5 Dennis Rodmans. Getting rebounds don't mean a thing if you can't put points on the board.


I give up.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Interesting: Tyson has taken the second most free-throws on the entire team. 
More fuel for the "Tyson should get more shots" argument going on in another thread...even MORE fuel if he didn't miss both...!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

svanacore said:


> Try winning a game with 5 Dennis Rodmans. Getting rebounds don't mean a thing if you can't put points on the board.


Try winning a game with 5 Eddy Currys or 5 Ben Gordons. Sheesh. Think about your arguments first.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> I give up.


Whatever, next time read the whole post.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> I give up.


thaats the best course of action i reckon :biggrin:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Try winning a game with 5 Eddy Currys or 5 Ben Gordons. Sheesh. Think about your arguments first.


Yeah, next time try reading the posts before you post. Vega tried to draw an analogy between Kirk and Rodman. That's laughable. 

The point is that Kirk needs to stop taking more shots than his teammates since he consistently misses.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk is almost a carbon copy of Rodman. The tattoos make the comparison astoudingly clear.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk is almost a carbon copy of Rodman. The tattoos make the comparison astoudingly clear.


Well, the cross-dressing, too.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Stop! Stop, I beseech thee! 

Kirk WAS having a somewhat rough start...hence Frank. 

That's all.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

There is no reason Curry should be sitting. THe Blazers suck, we should be up 10.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Well, the cross-dressing, too.


don't forget the piercings.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I remember one time Kirk slapped Carmen Electra all over the Presidential Suite at the Royal Mandarin Hotel in Palm Springs. Almost threw her out the window.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can we talk abt the fu*king game, pls?

We're shooting 32% against a Portland that hasn't been stopping anybody lately :curse:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> don't forget the piercings.


And creating eager anticipation among the fans and media who are in a continuous state of suspense about what the day's hairdo will be.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

:wait: 

Waiting for the Bulls to score...

...and for the thread to return to BASKETBALL


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Can we talk abt the fu*king game, pls?
> 
> We're shooting 32% against a Portland that hasn't been stopping anybody lately :curse:


can Ah get in Own this?
Ahh feel yawr payyyn


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> And creating eager anticipation among the fans and media who are in a continuous state of suspense about what the day's hairdo will be.


And that time Kirk headbutted the ref, ****ing rebel.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

WTF is Griffin getting so many minutes? Does he have some incriminating pics of Skiles?


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Skiles tried to slow down the tempo. It worked but then we couldn't shoot at the same time.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

sp00k said:


> WTF is Griffin getting so many minutes? Does he have some incriminating pics of Skiles?


psst...I think Luol Deng is hurt...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC having a nice game so far. 8 pts(4-6 FG), 3 rebs, 13 mins.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Geez... does Deng really make this much of a difference? The team has just been so horrible to watch lately... such ugly games.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy stands and watches the loose ball on the ground so AD has to come in and dive for it.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

But Griff seemed to brick EVERYTHING. I'd rather have had Pike in.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When is Ben going to make a bucket?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

5-10 from the FT line :sigh:

33-28 Blazers


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Eddy stands and watches the loose ball on the ground so AD has to come in and dive for it.


a 50 year old man :curse:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> When is Ben going to make a bucket?


He'll make one when he actually starts shooting. 2 FGA ain't gonna cut it. Nobody can do sh*t on the court right now. Give him the ball and start setting screens for him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Eddy stands and watches the loose ball on the ground so AD has to come in and dive for it.


He didn't jump for it?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

don't hit yer FTs on the road, and your road kill


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The offense looks ****in horrible.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Noce just got served big time. Przybilla got that right out of his house.

Bulls look really disoriented on O right now. No rhythm.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now shooting below 30%.

Mr. 'little things' leading the way with 1-6 shooting.

35-28 Blazers


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Duhon can't guard Telfair


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well the bad news is they aren't shooting over .300. The good news is, when they do, they can get in the game.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Our (Portland's) youngsters are lookin' pretty decent so far.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

They need to run isolations for Gordon, seriously. And keep feeding the ball to Curry. Everyone else, don't shoot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Blazers during this 5 game losing streak they're in have given up 108 ppg.

Our offense is embarassing.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Our (Portland's) youngsters are lookin' pretty decent so far.


gloat to meet ya!!! :banana:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Yikes, there's some bad basketball being played out there. I don't think we could score on air tonight. Hinrich's getting tore up by bigger players (Miles) and smaller players (stoudamire) alike. We're really having a hard time with their athleticism tonight. I'm going to bed, gotta work early, hate these late west coast games. Hopefully I wake up and find out we got our heads out of our asses and foound a way to pull out a win.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Attaway Ben.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Ben back to back baby.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

There Ben goes. Keep it up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Man even the ****ing ugly Chinese guy on the Portland bench is laughing at Nocioni.

Not good.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

svanacore said:


> They need to run isolations for Gordon, seriously. And keep feeding the ball to Curry. Everyone else, don't shoot.


I think Tyson should force up a few more awkard shots and Duhon should continue to chuck up threes.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice pass from Ben!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

JRose5 said:


> Man even the ****ing ugly Chinese guy on the Portland bench is laughing at Nocioni.
> 
> Not good.


Great post. lol


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

you never feel out of it as long as that Ben Gordon is in


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man... we will be raped by Seattle.... ugh!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

question, why do people hate on Andres? He's not Pippen, so relax. And he busts his tail. 

Why??????


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Man even the ****ing ugly Chinese guy on the Portland bench is laughing at Nocioni.
> 
> Not good.


No "****ing" offense, but he's Korean. If you're goin' to talk ****, at least get it straight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben kinda saved us there from a disasterous half.

*OT This Suns-Spurs game is far more interesting right now. Phoenix at home are ONLY up 1 against a Duncan/Manu-less Spurs team. 5 minutes left in the game.*


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> question, why do people hate on Andres? He's not Pippen, so relax. And he busts his tail.
> 
> Why??????


I dont hate on him. He's one of my favorites. I just laugh at him because it's so easy to laugh at him -- he's a funny character.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I think we'll turn it on in the second half. We can't play this stagnant the whole game! Uh...can we??


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> question, why do people hate on Andres? He's not Pippen, so relax. And he busts his tail.
> 
> Why??????


because he's got talent?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> No "****ing" offense, but he's Korean. If you're goin' to talk ****, at least get it straight.



:laugh: 
Sorry.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

On the bright side, we only have 4 turnovers. That's extremely good.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Ben kinda saved us there from a disasterous half.
> 
> *OT This Suns-Spurs game is far more interesting right now. Phoenix at home are ONLY up 1 against a Duncan/Manu-less Spurs team. 5 minutes left in the game.*


I still can't believe he isn't starting for you guys. Dude's a STUD!!! I think he should get at least 30 mpg, but then again, I can' watch all of your guys' games. But, from what I've seen, he's looked REALLY good.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

svanacore said:


> I dont hate on him. He's one of my favorites. I just laugh at him because it's so easy to laugh at him -- he's a funny character.


the bucks announcers called him Mr. Coffee


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't know why anyone would rip on Nocioni, he leads the team with 3 assists and it was his drive and dishes that led to Ben's wide open 3's, Nocioni with the assist on both. 

There is something to be said for knowing how to play the game, and Andres knows how, which is nice for us.

But we got Ben going by *running the offense*, not the "we have to have some isolation for Ben" crap.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Not a bad half for Curry, 12 points and 3 rebounds in 19 minutes.

On the Blazers, Telfair has 11 in 16 minutes, I didn't know much about the kid when he was drafted, but I'm liking what I'm seeing.

What happened to Randolph?
The myBulls newsletter said he may be out for the season, I didn't even know he had been out.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Gotta love Noc.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

uke: Hinrich's Shooting


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I remember before the game they were saying how big of and advantage the bulls have on the blazers guard wise. That has worked out really well for them tonight.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

hi fellas just checked in (time over here is 5:26 am) how's the match going for us ?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

JRose5 said:


> Not a bad half for Curry, 12 points and 3 rebounds in 19 minutes.
> 
> On the Blazers, Telfair has 11 in 16 minutes, I didn't know much about the kid when he was drafted, but I'm liking what I'm seeing.
> 
> ...


He has a bone bruise on his knee i believe. He is gonna see a knee specialist in san francisco.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

shhh only 4 Turns. There is no way the Bulls lose if they continue valuing the ball


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow! Incredible rebound by Eddy and the big dunk. That's how you do it, big man.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks qwerty.




Wait was that Eddy Curry?!?
:eek8:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

That Eddy dunk in Pryzbilla's face brought a tear to my eye.

He could be so dominant if he would play like he has for the last minute at least half of the time.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hey, where's the Eddy's excuses poster?


New Excuse - Eddy got a rebound but the other team had a shot clock violation so it doesn't count!


Eddy is a monster tonight and definitely earning some burn. Even extra burn for when he's a bit off.

These type of nights can and should happen more for him.

Look at Noc and Hinrich tonight. Shooting very much off and Kirk ahs looked lacadazical at times. You leave him in and he plays himself back into it. I truly believe Eddy can do the same with burn.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bullsville said:


> That Eddy dunk in Pryzbilla's face brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> He could be so dominant if he would play like he has for the last minute at least half of the time.


don't cry for me argentina!!!!!!!!!!oh i meant bullsville :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

bullsville said:


> That Eddy dunk in Pryzbilla's face brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> He could be so dominant if he would play like he has for the last minute at least half of the time.


it was a beautiful minute. Like a desert oasis


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> :laugh:
> Sorry.


[SARCASM]Yeah...that's pretty funny.[/SARCASM]

That'd be about as funny me callin' Nocioni a "****ing Mexican"...not very. In fact, not funny at all, just flat-out ignorant. Anyways, here's to you... :cheers:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can someone please break Pryzbilla in half!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, that block by Noce just about makes up for his poor shooting night. Nice stuff.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Anyone catch the premier of the 2nd season of Deadwood on Sunday? FKKKKNG awesome.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

looks like Eddy has responded to the benchings. Good job by the coach, and the center


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> OT: Anyone catch the premier of the 2nd season of Deadwood on Sunday? FKKKKNG awesome.


you know its a fairly well done show. Something about it though....
I don't like seeing people portrayed at their worst


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> OT: Anyone catch the premier of the 2nd season of Deadwood on Sunday? FKKKKNG awesome.


That show is great. Although, I have to say, Carnivale was better this week. Finally that show is starting to go somewhere.

Deadwood, though, was awesome in season 1. This first episode of season 2 was mostly just a prologue, but definitely got me excited about the new season.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can someone tell Nocioni it's ok not to shoot.

Oh, and let Hinrich know that he's killing us offensively.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Hey, where's the Eddy's excuses poster?
> 
> 
> New Excuse - Eddy got a rebound but the other team had a shot clock violation so it doesn't count!
> ...


I added the shot clock thing to the excuses thread, thanks for the contribution.

I wish these days would happen more often for Eddy. He has had a few nice plays, a lot of open dunks off rebounds and passes, he has looked good.

I would have liked to see Gordon come in for Hinrich instead of Duhon here.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> That show is great. Although, I have to say, Carnivale was better this week. Finally that show is starting to go somewhere.
> 
> Deadwood, though, was awesome in season 1. This first episode of season 2 was mostly just a prologue, but definitely got me excited about the new season.


So would you recommend both carnivale and deadwood? I am gonna rent the first two dvd's of deadwood after the game is over.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

OK time to put the clamps down on defense. Ben should heat up :says a prayer:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben needs to pick it up. He's only 2-8 and I can't remember the last time he had two really bad shooting games in a row when playing some significant minutes.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wut the **** was that Chandler!

GOd Damn!! This is just no fun to ****in watch!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is rediculous. Portland is killing the Bulls with active hands.

The refs aren't helping.

Another stupid to.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What's with these refs? 

17 fouls called on us to their 9. They've attempted 10 more FTs. We're always out-called and out shot when it comes to fouls and FTs. Still no respect.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls don't deserve to be in this game, but they are. If you want to make the playoffs, you gotta win games like these.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

qwerty said:


> So would you recommend both carnivale and deadwood? I am gonna rent the first two dvd's of deadwood after the game is over.


I like Carnivale a lot, but the first season moves very slowly. Now in the 2nd season it's starting to pick up. It's very well done, but requires some patience at first to get into it.

Deadwood is flat-out awesome, IMO. They don't pull any punches. I'm not a guy who is necessarily really into Westerns, but Deadwood is completely enthralling.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> What's with these refs?
> 
> 17 fouls called on us to their 9. They've attempted 10 more FTs. We're always out-called and out shot when it comes to fouls and FTs. Still no respect.


I've noticed this too.... maybe its cuz Skiles constantly yells at them (Deservedly so).... its BS though


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2-9 FG after 3 qtrs. OK, no excuses now. He better do his thing in the next 12 minutes.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

VincentVega said:


>


this dude is hungry!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Both. FWIW, however, Deadwood is my favorite HBO series ever. Well, I guess it's tied with Mr. Show.

HBO's series are absolutely elite.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Deadwood is a mighhty fine show from what I've seen...well directed, well acted, well cast, great atmoshphere...

The writing just kinda bothers me. It's not difficult to write canned dialog for sterotypical characters. Thankfully, these particular characters aren't particularly tired...

I give it 1.5 thumbs up!

edit: in other words, this Bulls game is a bore...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nocioni only 4-12, but 12 pts, 5 reb, 4 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk, only 1 TO. Real nice game for him so far.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I like Carnivale a lot, but the first season moves very slowly. Now in the 2nd season it's starting to pick up. It's very well done, but requires some patience at first to get into it.
> 
> Deadwood is flat-out awesome, IMO. They don't pull any punches. I'm not a guy who is necessarily really into Westerns, but Deadwood is completely enthralling.


It's too bad they smoked Wild Bill so early in the show. I loved his character. Carnivale has been awesome this season.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Assistant Coach Notes to tell skiles at 3quarter break

I want Eddy in this quarter as soon as the quarter starts!
Leave Tyson in there with him!
Start Noc at SF
Have Pike start the quarter at SG
Kirk Running Point

Bring Gordon in at 8 min mark , give him a little rest!

Feed Curry inside everytime, Make sure Eddy Dish out if in Trouble 

Easy


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben with an ugly game....


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

3 for kirk! he has come alive in the 2nd half.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> It's too bad they smoked Wild Bill so early in the show. I loved his character. Carnivale has been awesome this season.


That's how it played out in real history. That's part of the intrigue of the show -- it's modeled after real historical figures, real places, real times, etc. Embellished a bit for effect, but the history professors (3) I've talked to about it all think the show's spectacular in both its immediate effect and its representation of the period.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

And in other news, good thing Hinrich's an offensive liability.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just came back in, looks like Kirk is having a good second half.
And Curry has 6 offensive boards?

Not bad.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk for 3!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

What the hell is Kirk's problem?

Every game he steps out of bounds on atleast one possesion.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Now's the time to bring in Ben. Let him create.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Eddy has played well enough to deserve to play in the 4th.....

and Hinrich nails a 3 to make it a 5 pt lead!

Wow, he has come alive in the 4th the past couple games.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk's an offensive liability.

PLEASE, knee-jerkers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

4th quarter turning into Kirk's time to play.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nice 3 by Hinrich.

This is such a damn ugly game. We will be lucky to escape if we win this one. They need to sharpen up for the rest of this road trip!

Can be having a team offnite this late in the season and not rack up losses.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Hinrich taking over where Ben leaves off in the 4th.

The thing is, I know we're winning this one, I'm not worried at all. It's amazing what a huge difference you can see in a team from 4 months ago.

The credit has to go to the coach, doesn't it?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, Harrington with a smart play. Give that one to the coach too....LOL


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

My goodness...I couldn't see what happened but it sounds like Abdur-Rahim just made a ridiculous shot...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Othella Harrington wins the boneheaded play of the night prize.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

bulls by 5, kirk is now 7/14 from the field.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nocioni lob to Tyson, nice play.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> And in other news, good thing Hinrich's an offensive liability.


i don't care if he can't shoot

jason Kidds first three years:

year 1
.38
.27 treys

year 2
.38
.33 treys

year 3
.36
.32 treys

career:
.40
.33 treys


yet they say he's a pretty decent player eh?
But go ahead, agonize over every shot. Moan about shooting. Its not about that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mr. coffee is mr. dish tonite! 

the cup and saucer.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Skiles should let Curry come in cause Othella not doing anything great at all!
Gordon should come in also


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I wish Tom Dore would stop calling every shot by a guard in the lane that isn't an uncontested layup a "giant killer."


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

And heeeere's Eddy...let's see how he does down the stretch. 
Skiles and him are seeing eye to eye indeed...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk with another J.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Damn, who is this kid in the 12 jersey?!?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Chapu is going to be really good with a little more experience to aid his decision making. Man he plays hard. Way to take the charge!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

mizenkay 
Your pic under your name is that animated?
Where did ya get it from!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> That show is great. Although, I have to say, Carnivale was better this week. Finally that show is starting to go somewhere.
> 
> Deadwood, though, was awesome in season 1. This first episode of season 2 was mostly just a prologue, but definitely got me excited about the new season.


I'm going to be buying one of those first seasons soon. I've seen most of Carnivale, and loved it. Haven't gotten to see Deadwood yet.

I like to see people at their worst.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Damn, who is this kid in the 12 jersey?!?


He was sarcastically referred to as "Mr. Little Things" in an earlier post in this thread.

Little things indeed. Big things, too.

Clutch.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Du-drops for 3!


:laugh:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

That duhon appreciation thread may be getting some more posts in it tonight after that trey.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

What a great quarter! Yeah DU!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

That 'predictable' offense of Skiles works pretty well when you execute and hit wide open jumpers.

We don't even need Ben in this 4th quarter, Hinrich has 10.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Come on, people!!! Kirk shouldn't be shooting!!! He's a liability, dammit!!! And Duhon can't shoot at all! Fire Skiles!!!!!! Fkkk.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, very nice, we're up by 10 noooow

Hinrich comin up huge and NOCIONI WITH THE HUGE DUNK!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OziBull said:


> mizenkay
> Your pic under your name is that animated?
> Where did ya get it from!!


no. not animated. it's from the espn magazine article. 

wow. heady play by kirk just then.

MR. COFFEE with the dunk!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Clutch.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Nocce looked like Captain Caveman on that dunk! :clap: :clap:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice emphatic two handed jam through traffic by pure force of will for Noce. This is starting to look good. Weird not to see Ben in there right now, but he wasn't shooting well and things are going great, so giving him the night off from here on out sounds right to me.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'm glad I decided to stay up and watch this one.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> He was sarcastically referred to as "Mr. Little Things" in an earlier post in this thread.
> 
> Little things indeed. Big things, too.
> 
> Clutch.


no we'd rather focus on his misses thank you very much. Damn the makes, or the floor game


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I really think they need to think about Starting Tyson and Eddy together! 
Tonights stat line for both of them are VERY impressive!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

[sarcasm]WTF, why isn't Skiles playing Gordon? That is such disrespect![/sarcasm]


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm glad to see Eddy actually get a touch and a basket. Nice pass by Tyson. Eddy can be an offensive force in the fourth with his conditioning.

What a run. This is beautiful.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

MagillaGorilla said:


> Nocce looked like Captain Caveman on that dunk! :clap: :clap:


is that jerk chinese guy still laughing?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles!

Fire Paxson!

Blow up the team!

We're an embarrassment to the league!



And all this without Ben, one of our most talented players, and Deng on the sidelines.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> [sarcasm]WTF, why isn't Skiles playing Gordon? That is such disrespect![/sarcasm]


Agreed, I hope Ben gets to a team that will show him the proper respect!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

What a rip on the Blazers: 

Neil Funk: "We said if the Bulls had a lead in the fourth, they'd quit...and they did. They might as well wave the white flag...the Bulls can go anywhere they want on the floor. My."


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

A Frank Williams sighting?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Glad to see the team rally and put the Blazers away like they should.

This was an off night by many guys. They looked horribull, then unstopabull.

I still think we need to find a way to get Hinrich more rest throughout the game.

He's played 40 mintues and 40 tough minutes every night. It's tough because he can be such an effective player, but is having to do way too much.

In the end, the team pulled it together and that is encouraging.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

A win in Portland, another first since the dynasty.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hey guys, this is 31.

31!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Nocioni has had a lot to do with this win. His dogged energy helped us pull away.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy Curry 8 rebounds. 7 offensive. I hate to nitpick, but when that gets reversed, thats when i'll be satsified. Still, great effort Eddy. Looks like Skiles knows what he's doing after all ha!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Hoorah for Sportsbook...I win 300 points! :grin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*31!!!!*


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

31 points in the 4th for the Bulls = 31st win :clap:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Im happy Chapu did pretty good tonight, getting some props from some of the posters!
Eddy, wtf!! Monstah game!
Nice win, overall. Duhon+Kirk+Tyson+Chapu+Eddy!

Only Ben didnt join the party.

Next: Sonics.

:banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :cbanana: 

:jump:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

NBA Fastbreak had some love for the Bulls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> NBA Fastbreak had some love for the Bulls.


But the wrong record.
:no:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

fleetwood macbull said:


> Eddy Curry 8 rebounds. 7 offensive. I hate to nitpick, but when that gets reversed, thats when i'll be satsified. Still, great effort Eddy. Looks like Skiles knows what he's doing after all ha!


HATER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Good win.... and a win the Bulls really needed, seeing the upcoming sked. I was _extremely_ close to throwing the remote at the tv during the abysmal 2nd Q but thankfully the Bulls picked it up in the 4th and saved me from buying a new one.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Gotta say that Chapu did very well tonight. He stepped it up and played in control. Everyone played a good defensive game. Imagine what we'll do when we aquire a real scoring threat (either thru trade, FA or by Ben or Deng improving next year). I think we're going to be a good team for a long time to come.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> Eddy Curry 8 rebounds. 7 offensive. I hate to nitpick, but when that gets reversed, thats when i'll be satsified. Still, great effort Eddy. Looks like Skiles knows what he's doing after all ha!


I will take the second chance oppurtunities any time ( offensive rebounds). Looks like he likes having his opponents get second chance oppurtunites while he is at it though.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Why does Skiles get credit when Curry is doing well, but when Hinrich does well, it's all about Kirk and his "great characteristics" ?

Sorry to be an ***, especially after a win.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Great floor game by Nocioni. Like most guys, he seems to play better when he gets more minutes. If Andres keeps this up it's going to be tough to send him back to the bench when Luol returns.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Why does Skiles get credit when Curry is doing well, but when Hinrich does well, it's all about Kirk and his "great characteristics" ?
> 
> Sorry to be an ***, especially after a win.


 You're right.

Way to go Skiles and instilling those great characteristics into Kirk!

Is that better?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Why does Skiles get credit when Curry is doing well, but when Hinrich does well, it's all about Kirk and his "great characteristics" ?
> 
> Sorry to be an ***, especially after a win.


Because Curry apparently needs motivation and extra tutelage.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Because Curry apparently needs motivation and extra tutelage.


He's 'special'.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Why does Skiles get credit when Curry is doing well, but when Hinrich does well, it's all about Kirk and his "great characteristics" ?
> 
> Sorry to be an ***, especially after a win.


I think its all about self-motivation.

Curry looks to others to provide motivation while Hinrich finds all he needs from within.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy Cury: "I think we'll continue to get better *EVERY YEAR*"

man is this agame to game drama? I do good, I stay. I do bad, I go

what the Bulls need is Lithium


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fleetwood McBull...

It's good to have you posting here.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

31!!

Nice win!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Alright, thanks guys, back to enjoying the win.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Kismet said:


> Great floor game by Nocioni. Like most guys, he seems to play better when he gets more minutes. If Andres keeps this up it's going to be tough to send him back to the bench when Luol returns.


Funny how that works with a lot of players. Even though I'm one of the bigger Nooooocccchhhhhh fans on this board, I'd still like him to eat pine in favor of Deng when he comes back. However, I am enjoying him getting the mass minutes lately. Nice to see


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Fleetwood McBull...
> 
> It's good to have you posting here.


i like what you guys got cookin :cheers:

and its mac mac mac mac :curse:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Good to see the Bulls pull out another good win tonight


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:



> I'm glad to see Eddy actually get a touch and a basket. Nice pass by Tyson. Eddy can be an offensive force in the fourth with his conditioning.
> 
> What a run. This is beautiful.


hey hey, I made someone's sig. I've hit the big time now :biggrin:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn, that was a great win.

I'm looking forward to watching the Bulls team for the next...oh... 5 years.

That is once we get rid of that Curry character. What a lazy bum! 

Paxson will just draft us some new players next year... oh wait.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Damn, that was a great win.
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching the Bulls team for the next...oh... 5 years.
> 
> ...


 ***AHEM***

I think you need to update that sig buddy! 

And been meaning to ask - why don't you use the "?" for the other teams under .500?

EDIT: See that you've gotten to it already. :cheers:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

7thwatch said:


> hey hey, I made someone's sig. I've hit the big time now :biggrin:


sent you a PM. Obama in 2008! :clap:


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Any chance Reiner turns into a Pryzbilla? 

(One can dream, right?)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Damn, that was a great win.
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching the Bulls team for the next...oh... 5 years.
> 
> ...


Seems like Skiles' heart-to-heart worked b/c Eddy's turned in a couple high octane games back to back. :clap:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Aesop said:


> Any chance Reiner turns into a Pryzbilla?
> 
> (One can dream, right?)


yes. Reiner is the future


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

those were the best 10 dollar seats ive ever had. Im glad the blazers dont sell tickets anymore, it makes watching the bulls cheaper when they come to town.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> yes. Reiner is the future


Preach it man.

He would be the present too if Skiles had his ducks in a row.
:whaasup:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *31!!!!*



Is that how old you are baby doll?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Kismet said:


> Great floor game by Nocioni. Like most guys, he seems to play better when he gets more minutes. If Andres keeps this up it's going to be tough to send him back to the bench when Luol returns.


So don't 

Why can't we play Luol and Noce together ?

We play a 3 guard line up why can't we play a 3 forward line up 

If we play a core 9 man rotation with Pike / Griff as our situationlist - there is no reason why there is not enough minutes for everyone and Chaps + Deng can contribute with equal effectiveness

Curry - 28 
Chandler - 30 
Davis - 18 
Harrington - 18 
Nocioni -28
Deng - 30 
Gordon - 26
Hinrich - 34
Duhon - 18 

Total - 230 minutes

With the balance 10 minutes you either bump Eddy , Ben or Luol if they are on fire and having a big game .. or the balance 10 minutes you split between the situationalists as the flow of the game warrants between Shooter Pike or Ol School Griff


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

ScottVdub said:


> those were the best 10 dollar seats ive ever had. Im glad the blazers dont sell tickets anymore, it makes watching the bulls cheaper when they come to town.


I'm moving to Portland after the summer (I'm gonna miss Chicago big time).

Good to know I can always get tickets when the Bulls come in town. 

31!!!! :cheers:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Travis Outlaw dunks. 3.6 mb

Some highlights 12 mb 1:40 XVID


*Kirk Postgame 1:27 min 682kb MP3*


*Eddy Postgame 1:19 min 619kb MP3*

*Skiles Postgame 3:20 min 1.56mb MP3*


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Did you guys notice how the media has been irking this Eddy frustration thing on. He says something about being a Bull so they have to question whether he's going to be here next year?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> sent you a PM. Obama in 2008! :clap:


 :clap: 

Spread the Obama love!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kismet said:


> I think its all about self-motivation.
> 
> Curry looks to others to provide motivation while Hinrich finds all he needs from within.


And kudos to Skiles, who, by appearances, seems to have handled Eddy's uh... delicate... personality really well this time around. Stroked him enough to get him motivated and happy, but without giving ground on the basics.

Just going off what I can read and hear, but this appears to be a really effective management job by Skiles.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> And kudos to Skiles, who, by appearances, seems to have handled Eddy's uh... delicate... personality really well this time around. Stroked him enough to get him motivated and happy, but without giving ground on the basics.
> 
> Just going off what I can read and hear, but this appears to be a really effective management job by Skiles.


Supposedly they met the other day after some of Eddy's grumblings leaked to the media. Whatever they discussed must have worked.

I understand that Skiles feels that he must teach Eddy a lesson occasionally for lack of effort on defense and on the boards. However, at this point the alternative to having Eddy on the court isn't strong enough justify sitting him down the stretch. Although his effort sometimes leaves a lot to be desired, I really think the best thing for the team right now is to let him play through some of his mistakes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Supposedly they met the other day after some of Eddy's grumblings leaked to the media. Whatever they discussed must have worked.
> 
> I understand that Skiles feels that he must teach Eddy a lesson occasionally for lack of effort on defense and on the boards. However, at this point the alternative to having Eddy on the court isn't strong enough justify sitting him down the stretch. Although his effort sometimes leaves a lot to be desired, I really think the best thing for the team right now is to let him play through some of his mistakes.


But see, I don't think it's really "effort" in the sense we normally think about it. I think it's mental.

Eddy doesn't react to stress and adversity the way Skiles would like. Really the way we'd all like.

Anyway, what really seemed different about Skiles' response this time was that the "lesson", which seemed overrought, seemed to have been followed up with some constructive discussion. Skiles stuck to his guns, but also gave some face saving room for Eddy, rather than the kind of belittling approach that happened in the past.

At least, that's my impression. Skiles gave the same basic message he's always given, just this time there was some more thought to the type of guy he's giving it to.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Machinehead said:


> Is that how old you are baby doll?


um, sure, yeah, 31? 31! 

but i prefer to think of it as 30 *and1* :wink: :angel: 


hey spongy, thanks as always for posting the postgame comments!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> But see, I don't think it's really "effort" in the sense we normally think about it. I think it's mental.
> 
> Eddy doesn't react to stress and adversity the way Skiles would like. Really the way we'd all like.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess I agree about the mental aspect. It seems to me the issue may be mental laziness more than anything.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice 4th. We did take over when we needed to and, as Neil Funk pointed out, Portland quit when they needed to. I think that's the biggest difference between us this year and us the last few years. In the past, the roles would have most likely been reversed.

Also, that swat by Noch was ridiculous. And just for my rival, superdave, this is what I said after it happened:

"Noooooooooooooooooochhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!"


----------

